# Colorado skiers



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Snow is starting to stick to our high peaks and it's time to start thinking about how quickly it'll slide off those peaks. 

And that means it's time to think about how we can minimize the risk to our skiers that our stupid slick snow pack presents.

This week in 2005 Sam Teetzen lost his life to an avalanche at Berthoud Pass. Early snow pack may be shallow, but that doesn't mean it's innocuous.

And here's a few ways you can do your part this week:

1. Support the Colorado Avalanche Information Center by subscribing to the daily weather and avalanche report.

2. Attend the grassroots fundraiser in Breck on Nov 8th.

3. Attend the Friends of Berthoud Pass fundraiser at the Oriental Theater on Nov 7th. 

4. Make a small contribution how ever you can to support avalanche awareness in your community.

5. Share what you know with everyone who will listen. Urge caution and live to see another season.


Let's try to make this the first winter in recent memory with no snow fatalities. It takes work, and I know you're up to the task.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah! PowderWhores at the Oriental tonight. 

What's the status on coverage for Loveland and Berthoud? Anyone gone up there and gotten a visual?


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*gettin' stoked...*

just got my tickets for tonight...looking forward to meeting some 'buzzards--we'll have to wear nametags:

"Hello my Mountainbuzz.com username is..."

lol!


----------

